# Adaptateur MicroSim



## leowild1986 (14 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Purement et simplement dégoûté par les tarifs appliqués par les différents opérateurs en ce qui concerne l'iPad, j'ai exploré la question du découpage.

J'ai déjà un accès internet illimité via clé 3G et je me suis dit qu'il serait cool de la découper et de pouvoir ainsi en profiter sur mon iPad. Simplement, cette carte SIM ne serait plus utilisable dans ma clé 3G...

Et bien si, je viens de trouver sur le net ce petit accessoire: un adapteur MicroSim --> SIM standard. Et attention le prix: 6!

En théorie, si j'ai besoin de ma clé 3G, je prends la MicroSIM de mon iPad et l'enfile dans la clé et c'est parti 

Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà testé? (Il y a bien un forum qui parle du découpage de carte SIM, mais il n'est pas très populaire... 

Pour info, je n'ai pas encore mon iPad 64Go Wifi+3G ni ce fameux adaptateur...


----------

